# Zu Dunkel



## elbe13 (23. Januar 2006)

hallo erstmal

 wenn ich fotografieren sind die bilder immer richtig belichtet aber sobald ich sie auf den rechner ziehe sind se unglaublich dunkel !

 denk liegt an der kalibrierung meines monitors, daß dieser zu dunkel ist, hab schon versucht das mit adobe calibrierung gamma wert hin zu bekommen aber auch net wircklich erfolgreich

 Kann mir vielleicht von euch jemand noch nen tipp geben


 danke mal im vorraus


----------



## burnobaby (27. Januar 2006)

Hi du,

Also ich hab meinen Monitor ganz gut mit den DG Tool hinbekommen! Folgender Link weist auf drei Bilder mit Anleitung, die eigentlich perfekt zum Kalibrieren sind: Klick 
Hast du einen TFT? Achte darauf dass der richtig steht!   

Wenn's alles nicht hilft, dann gib mal eines von deinen Bildern direkt von der Digicam zum Fotoladen, lass es entwickeln und vergleiche es mit den Bildern auf der Cam. Da kannst du dann ja schonmal einen Fehler der Digicam ausschließen!

MfG Burno

/edit: Wenn du mit den OSD vom Monitor nicht weiterkommst, musst du Gamma, Kontrast usw. softwareseitig einstellen!


----------



## Rofi (29. Januar 2006)

Hi elbe13,


			
				burnobaby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn's alles nicht hilft, dann gib mal eines von deinen Bildern direkt von der Digicam zum Fotoladen, lass es entwickeln und vergleiche es mit den Bildern auf der Cam. Da kannst du dann ja schonmal einen Fehler der Digicam ausschließen!


Oder versuch's doch mal bei einem Bekannten, bei dem das Problem nicht besteht.

Gruss, Rofi.


----------

